# TT and TTS the same or different beasts



## Reasty

So this was starting to be discussed in another thread so thought I'd give it a place of its own.
Are the TT and TTS the same car underneath and internally in the engine with a few bells And whistles on the TTS or are they different beasts altogether?.


----------



## Toshiba

They are different in the same way the RS and S are..


----------



## Reasty

Toshiba said:


> They are different in the same way the RS and S are..


Very different then,a comment was made that there was no real point to the S and the real choice was perhaps either the TT or the RS so I'm just trying to establish the actual mechanical differences between the TT and the TTS,personally I Think it has its place but it's the one I've gone for so I would say that. :lol:


----------



## Toshiba

I'd say who ever said that is completely crazy and needs a doctor at the least and maybe a therapist too...!
The TTS is "the" model in the range to have. Base TT is lacking, RS is over priced for the difference.

Once the TTS gets the 7 speed DSG box 0-60 time will be in the very low 4s


----------



## Stehanson

Toshiba said:


> The TTS is "the" model in the range to have. Base TT is lacking, RS is over priced for the difference.
> 
> Once the TTS gets the 7 speed DSG box 0-60 time will be in the very low 4s


Definitely agree on the analysis between base and RS above. 
But surely they won't allow the 7 speed box to increase the TTS performance so much as it will end up so close to the RS performance in people's minds most wouldn't pay the very high premium for something only marginally quicker even if it has a bigger engine etc

Surely its supposition at the moment regarding when or even if it will be put in the mk3 TTS ?!


----------



## winrya

If you're comparing tt Quattro s line s tronic to tts then the differences are quite marginal. Same body kit, same size wheels, same gear box and Quattro and very similar specification and I'm sure someone mentioned the same torque. At lower revs the 230 engine feels quicker as it has a little less lag and at high revs the tts extra power is felt. When pottering around they feel and sound very similar cars. 0-60 5.3 in one and 4.9 in the other. Both limited to 155mph. I love the tts wheels and don't mind the 4 exhausts but have a real dislike for the front grill. However assume that can be removed with the new black editions so will look like the s line front black grill :lol:


----------



## R_TTS

*TT S Line 2.0 TFSI quattro S tronic*
£35,280
230 PS
0-62 5.3 seconds

*TTS 2.0 TFSI quattro S tronic*
£40,180
310 PS
0-62 4.6 seconds

*TTRS 2.5 TFSI quattro S tronic*
£51,800
400 PS
0-62 3.7 seconds

The TTS looks like the best value in the range to me, and given it's higher standard spec (mag ride and super sports seats ~£2k alone), you could really ask what's the point of the 230PS quattro S tronic. It is true that there is only a 10 Nm difference in torque (370 vs 380), so the TTS performance increase would all be felt towards the higher end of the rev range, which might not be what everyone wants.

The only mechanical differences between the TT (230PS) and the TTS I know of is the turbo, but I guess there are some other small ones.


----------



## Omychron

If the turbo is the only difference, how are they so very different?
So apart from acceleration, mechanically they're the same? (suspension, quattro, tires, brakes,...)
Or am I misunderstanding this? (I'm sure I am) :wink:


----------



## leopard

Omychron said:


> If the turbo is the only difference, how are they so very different?
> So apart from acceleration, mechanically they're the same? (suspension, quattro, tires, brakes,...)
> Or am I misunderstanding this? (I'm sure I am) :wink:


There are unseen subtle differences between the two model engine variants apart from the obvious turbo.eg

Cylinder head
Exhaust valves
Different pistons giving a higher CR
Injectors
Camshaft and timing

Etc,etc, etc.

All these changes add up to give reliable power over a given milage for warranty and longevity.
Anybody thinking they can get away with a map to take them up to the next model's performance envelope are only kidding themselves if they think they can do it in the cheap otherwise there would be no need for different versions from Audi,else it would be a case of going into the dealership and paying for the next performance version in the form of plug and pay !


----------



## TerryCTR

Stopping power should also be better having 2 piston calipers on the TTS I would hope


----------



## brittan

leopard said:


> All these changes add up to give reliable power over a given milage for warranty and longevity.
> Anybody thinking they can get away with a map to take them up to the next model's performance envelope are only kidding themselves if they think they can do it in the cheap otherwise there would be no need for different versions from Audi,else it would be a case of going into the dealership and paying for the next performance version in the form of plug and pay !


I tend to agree. I also agree that the TTS represents the best value in the TT range when comparing price, equipment, performance. 
I tested a Mk3 S-Tronic TTS a few weeks ago and on performance in 'real world' driving it would certainly keep up with my manual Mk2 RS and outdo that car from a standing start.


----------



## Piker Mark

Toshiba said:


> I'd say who ever said that is completely crazy and needs a doctor at the least and maybe a therapist too...!
> The TTS is "the" model in the range to have. Base TT is lacking, RS is over priced for the difference.
> 
> Once the TTS gets the 7 speed DSG box 0-60 time will be in the very low 4s


I'd agree with that. I've now driven three different mk3 TT RS and there just isn't that big gap between the TTS and new RS - in fact the TTS is better looking (no fugly alloys), has the same interior, is cheaper to run and at least ten grand less to buy. But drive the 230bhp TT and there is a very discernible gap to the TTS.


----------



## Gulliver

When I was initially looking at purchasing a TT I looked at the S Line Quattro but the more I delved into the spec differences like adding the decent seats, seat heating, etc and inclusion of Mag Ride it started to look like a bit of a no brainer to go for the TTS.

Not really sure the TT S Line Quattro sits very well in the line up for the price Audi want for it and the lower base models seem to make a lot of sense but the TTS does seem to be the sweet spot.

Having said all of that I would love TTRS though


----------



## Toshiba

Yep, as others have stated above, the TTS DOES have completely different internals, fuel pump, injectors, bigger turbo and thats just the engine. But is also hindered by the max torque limit on the 6 speed DSG box which is 400Nm. Audi are stuck really where they can go until they drop in the new 7 speed.

However the range based on the numbers (also above) makes it look like it's been "designed" that way from a performance stand point from day one.


----------



## Edinburra

Beware the of Marketing Departments input on this matter, they always want you to trade up. There is more money in it for Audi. Simples. :roll:


----------



## Omychron

leopard said:


> Omychron said:
> 
> 
> 
> If the turbo is the only difference, how are they so very different?
> So apart from acceleration, mechanically they're the same? (suspension, quattro, tires, brakes,...)
> Or am I misunderstanding this? (I'm sure I am) :wink:
> 
> 
> 
> There are unseen subtle differences between the two model engine variants apart from the obvious turbo.eg
> 
> Cylinder head
> Exhaust valves
> Different pistons giving a higher CR
> Injectors
> Camshaft and timing
> 
> Etc,etc, etc.
> 
> All these changes add up to give reliable power over a given milage for warranty and longevity.
> Anybody thinking they can get away with a map to take them up to the next model's performance envelope are only kidding themselves if they think they can do it in the cheap otherwise there would be no need for different versions from Audi,else it would be a case of going into the dealership and paying for the next performance version in the form of plug and pay !
Click to expand...

Very interesting. Not easy to find out what the differences are.

I agree running a remap is going to be less reliable. Proof was my last car's clutch starting to slip waaay too early. (Never had that on any other car, so I don't think it was me)
I'm sure a lot of other components will suffer in the long run when remapping a car. If I ever do so, it will be a year or two before I get rid of it. 

Does the TTS indeed have better braking, as mentioned above?


----------



## migzy

I also toyed with the idea of a standard s-line quattro over the TTS but am 100% happy that I went for the TTS. Fantastic car, no lag as i can tell to speak of and so much power.

Once i'd specked up the TT S-line the TTS was a no brainer, you won't be disappointed going for the TTS.

Migzy


----------



## Toshiba

Edinburra said:


> Beware the of Marketing Departments input on this matter, they always want you to trade up. There more money in it for Audi. Simples. :roll:


Isn't that the point of marketing? 
Convincing customers that sline trim "life style" is the one to go with over the sport trim?


----------



## TerryCTR

I'd rather avoid any potential warranty issue with a remap.

Spec a TTC to the TTS level and it was a no brainer for me to pick the better model this time around


----------



## VTTS

I test drove the new TT (2 litre manual) as am upgrading from the 2 litre mk2, and after putting in an order for a new one, decided to test drive the TTS (s tronic) a couple of weeks later as I had been reading such good things about it on this forum- order changed straight away. It was amazing in comparison. Having never driven an automatic after 24 years of driving manuals, that was an experience in itself, but the TTS was for me much more exciting to drive and so responsive. The Quattro system (I'm used to 2wd) made it stick to the road like glue, which was great and made me love it even more! 
Cannot wait to pick it up next week 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## daddow

I am now on my sixth TT, the current one is the TTS Vegus Yellow 20" wheels with all upgrades, it is by far the best TT yet, don't anyone deceive themselves the TT 230 bhp model is close to drive it is not, the TTS brings a smile to my face every-time I drive it, it is expensive on fuel, not much over 27mpg on all terrain, the yellow is so well received by 90% of admirers and with the 20" wheels with privacy glasses to set off the colour I would not change it and I am 76, I purchased it from a Audi dealer 7 months old for £32k what a steal the owner could not afford to run it on 1k miles a month, demo sales on these show a real healthy cost reduction so consider one from your local dealer. I would love the TTRS steering wheel but I guess you can't have everything.


----------



## leopard

daddow said:


> I am now on my sixth TT, the current one is the TTS Vegus Yellow 20" wheels with all upgrades, it is by far the best TT yet, don't anyone deceive themselves the TT 230 bhp model is close to drive it is not, the TTS brings a smile to my face every-time I drive it, it is expensive on fuel, not much over 27mpg on all terrain, the yellow is so well received by 90% of admirers and with the 20" wheels with privacy glasses to set off the colour I would not change it and I am 76, I purchased it from a Audi dealer 7 months old for £32k what a steal the owner could not afford to run it on 1k miles a month, demo sales on these show a real healthy cost reduction so consider one from your local dealer. I would love the TTRS steering wheel but I guess you can't have everything.


Sounds to me like you've still got lead in 'ya pencil


----------



## Piker Mark

daddow said:


> I am now on my sixth TT, the current one is the TTS Vegus Yellow 20" wheels with all upgrades, it is by far the best TT yet, don't anyone deceive themselves the TT 230 bhp model is close to drive it is not, the TTS brings a smile to my face every-time I drive it, it is expensive on fuel, not much over 27mpg on all terrain, the yellow is so well received by 90% of admirers and with the 20" wheels with privacy glasses to set off the colour I would not change it and I am 76, I purchased it from a Audi dealer 7 months old for £32k what a steal the owner could not afford to run it on 1k miles a month, demo sales on these show a real healthy cost reduction so consider one from your local dealer. I would love the TTRS steering wheel but I guess you can't have everything.


27mpg - you must be having fun  To be fair, on 20's you will get poorer consumption.

Personally I think the TTS is pretty cheap to run. Insurance wise is was cheaper than the 8v S3 I had, work that one out - and less than the 8v RS3 I briefly owned, which makes sense I guess.

Not had a service yet, but that wont be that much, based on feedback from this Forum, Tyres will be once a year and it'll be Michelin PS going on to replace the Hankooks, which won't break the bank either.

Fuel wise, I'm doing around 1,500 miles a month in mine, which equates to about £60 a week in petrol. It usually says I have a range of 365 when I've filled the tank. I'm averaging just over 31mpg in mine over the 16,00 miles I have done in it - daily commute to work, with a few overtakes thrown in.

I can easily get 36-38 mpg on a long run. Best so far was 40.5 mpg on a 40 mile drive. That's all with the set up in Individual (Gearbox in Auto, exhaust open, steering in Dynamic and suspension in Comfort). I don't use the Eco mode in Drive Select as I found it uses more fuel - yes, really! I don't like the coasting in the mode either... so, not bad for a 300bhp coupe IMO.


----------



## Demessiah is back

TTS is just the poor man's version of a sporty TT.

To all those saying the S is the best, keep telling everybody that if it makes you happy. I'm 100% sure you won't be thinking that inside when you come across a real TT on the road, your girlfriend surely wont be in any doubt when her panties get moist from the sound of the 5 cylinders


----------



## leopard

:lol:

I'd want better VFM than just moist panties.They'd have to be wringing wet for 50K+


----------



## Demessiah is back

leopard said:


> :lol:
> 
> I'd want better VFM than just moist panties.They'd have to be wringing wet for 50K+


All things are relative....

'Moist' to a TTRS owner probably translates to 'saturated and flooding the floor' to your average TTS type.


----------



## TerryCTR

Just like the TTRS is the poor mans version of the R8


----------



## Toshiba

Demessiah is back said:


> TTS is just the poor man's version of a sporty TT.
> 
> To all those saying the S is the best, keep telling everybody that if it makes you happy. I'm 100% sure you won't be thinking that inside when you come across a real TT on the road, your girlfriend surely wont be in any doubt when her panties get moist from the sound of the 5 cylinders


No the RS is the poor mans car, you'd just buy a real sports car that has the engine in the right place and drives the correct wheels from the start if that was your thing.... :roll:

5 cylinder, only 12YO girls are interested in, real women need 10 cylinders :roll: 
S is easily the best car in the TT range. you can keep your sharded pants! :lol:


----------



## Demessiah is back

TerryCTR said:


> Just like the TTRS is the poor mans version of the R8


More like the R8 is the posers version of Audi's greatest ever road weapon, it's even copied the style somewhat.....


----------



## Demessiah is back

Waisted many R8s in my old RS, they were my favourite kill.

Can't wait to get back to more of the same in this one. :twisted:


----------



## Toshiba

The crack must still be good stuff around you. 
Don't you have homework to do before school starts next week?


----------



## leopard

Demessiah is back said:


> leopard said:
> 
> 
> 
> :lol:
> 
> I'd want better VFM than just moist panties.They'd have to be wringing wet for 50K+
> 
> 
> 
> All things are relative....
> 
> 'Moist' to a TTRS owner probably translates to 'saturated and flooding the floor' to your average TTS type.
Click to expand...

Deep thought processes are going on here....

I understand Demessiah,consider me your student on this one


----------



## Reasty

If anyone male or female wet there pants in my TT I'd kick them the woopsie out,firstly have some decency and secondly grown ups don't wet themselves.
Flat out race I cannot believe a ttrs is faster than a R8 v10 plus unless a Bafoon it's driving it and even if it is faster(which it's not) ud have to need to go to spec savers to chooses any TT over an R8. 
Anyway we have swerved off topic.


----------



## leopard

There's more than a subtle difference in comparing one who is incontinent thus wetting your TT and one who is sexually aroused because of the Demessiah's five cylinder though...


----------



## Reasty

leopard said:


> There's more than a subtle difference in comparing one who is incontinent thus wetting your TT and one who is sexually aroused because of the Demessiah's five cylinder though...


Agreed.


----------



## TTGazza

Everyone knows that the TTS is bestest of 'em all coz it's got four exhaust pipes innit, TT and TTRS both only have two, know what ah mean Blud.


----------



## Reasty

TTGazza said:


> Everyone knows that the TTS is bestest of 'em all coz it's got four exhaust pipes innit, TT and TTRS both only have two, know what ah mean Blud.


 :lol:


----------



## Omychron

Toshiba said:


> The crack must still be good stuff around you.
> Don't you have homework to do before school starts next week?


 :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## johnny_hungus

Some truly deluded people on this forum :lol:


----------



## Stehanson

johnny_hungus said:


> Some truly deluded people on this forum :lol:


Very much so... having just spent several minutes reading off topic crap on a thread I've much interest in, can we steer it back to the original. Topic (TT/TTS)

At least schools are back in next week so childish posters will be busy learning rather than trying to inform the already informef!!


----------



## Demessiah is back

If you were already informed then why are you on here looking for the answer.

Demessiah tells it like it is. Normal TT is as slow as a snail and the TTS is a different beast as it's only as slow as a tortoise.

Now that you are informed with the facts you can move along :lol:


----------



## Reasty

Stehanson said:


> johnny_hungus said:
> 
> 
> 
> Some truly deluded people on this forum :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> Very much so... having just spent several minutes reading off topic crap on a thread I've much interest in, can we steer it back to the original. Topic (TT/TTS)
> 
> At least schools are back in next week so childish posters will be busy learning rather than trying to inform the already informef!!
Click to expand...

Thanks for trying to get my thread back on track,we are not discussing the RS in this thread it has what is now a novel of a thread of its own,so for anyone who wants to discuss the differences between the standard TT and the TTS please continue.
8)


----------



## Shug750S

Same car essentially, but TTS has upgraded power train parts and tweaked upgraded parts elsewhere.

To majority on people on the street they are the same car, as share a common body shell and overall appearance with minor touches / enhancements.

No different to many other car models where they go from a basic one to better equipped and more performance versions.

End of the day buy the one you like / need / can afford, and enjoy it.


----------



## 4433allanr

Seems some on here really hate anything other than the RS! I have the snail version, it's really quite rapid for a snail, saving up for a tortoise tho.

As Shug says, get what you want and be happy.


----------



## Shug750S

4433allanr said:


> Seems some on here really hate anything other than the RS! I have the snail version, it's really quite rapid for a snail, saving up for a tortoise tho.
> 
> As Shug says, get what you want and be happy.


You always get willy wavers on forums.

I often laugh as have found many with all the latest kit / cars / whatever are financed up to the hilt, and own very little.

All TT's are nice sporty little cars. No need to dis anyone with a perceived lower model at all.


----------



## Reasty

Shug750S said:


> 4433allanr said:
> 
> 
> 
> Seems some on here really hate anything other than the RS! I have the snail version, it's really quite rapid for a snail, saving up for a tortoise tho.
> 
> As Shug says, get what you want and be happy.
> 
> 
> 
> You always get willy wavers on forums.
> 
> I often laugh as have found many with all the latest kit / cars / whatever are financed up to the hilt, and own very little.
> 
> All TT's are nice sporty little cars. No need to dis anyone with a perceived lower model at all.
Click to expand...

Completely agree with you shug,I made this thread to be an informative discussion and it has turned into mines better than yours,the mk3 TT is a beautiful car in all of it's guises and trim lines,I am fortunate enough to be able to afford the TTS but I Will certainly not go around being disrespectful to anyone else in a "lower" model,people's attitudes towards other people and there choices in this day and age is why the world is in the mess it's in.


----------



## Matrix

Well that's 5 minutes of my life I will never get back. This has got to be the worst thread I have had the misfortune to have read on any car forum. The OP has no more idea now than they had to start with? 
All I have read is 4 pages of my car is better than your car Na-nana-naa-nah!


----------



## Reasty

Matrix said:


> Well that's 5 minutes of my life I will never get back. This has got to be the worst thread I have had the misfortune to have read on any car forum. The OP has no more idea now than they had to start with?
> All I have read is 4 pages of my car is better than your car Na-nana-naa-nah!


Quite agree matrix,I had good intentions when I started this thread,I guess I should of known better.


----------



## Toshiba

All the information is on the first page.
The TTS has significant difference to the base models in terms of options fitted and the mechanicals. They (TTs) are all trims, all made on the same assembly line by the same people to the same level.

Nothing more special in terms of the build or process of one model vs the other, the parts are just different for each step up the ladder. engine, brakes, suspension. Its pure legos!


----------



## Omychron

Toshiba said:


> All the information is on the first page.
> The TTS has significant difference to the base models in terms of options fitted and the mechanicals. They (TTs) are all trims, all made on the same assembly line by the same people to the same level.
> 
> Nothing more special in terms of the build or process of one model vs the other, the parts are just different for each step up the ladder. engine, brakes, suspension. Its pure legos!


So reading further into this, most of these options (not different mechanics!) can be added onto the regular TT, they're just not standard?

And how about the mechanics? Is it for example possible to fit TTS brakes onto a TT? It's probably still better to just fit performance aftermarket components?

And yeah, 2 pages of mine's bigger than yours. Some people need a fast car to compensate, others buy it because they like the car. Guess we can tell the two apart now!


----------



## Reasty

Toshiba said:


> All the information is on the first page.
> The TTS has significant difference to the base models in terms of options fitted and the mechanicals. They (TTs) are all trims, all made on the same assembly line by the same people to the same level.
> 
> Nothing more special in terms of the build or process of one model vs the other, the parts are just different for each step up the ladder. engine, brakes, suspension. Its pure legos!


The first page is pretty informative,thanks toshiba.


----------



## Toshiba

Omychron said:


> Toshiba said:
> 
> 
> 
> All the information is on the first page.
> The TTS has significant difference to the base models in terms of options fitted and the mechanicals. They (TTs) are all trims, all made on the same assembly line by the same people to the same level.
> 
> Nothing more special in terms of the build or process of one model vs the other, the parts are just different for each step up the ladder. engine, brakes, suspension. Its pure legos!
> 
> 
> 
> So reading further into this, most of these options (not different mechanics!) can be added onto the regular TT, they're just not standard?
> 
> And how about the mechanics? Is it for example possible to fit TTS brakes onto a TT? It's probably still better to just fit performance aftermarket components?
> 
> And yeah, 2 pages of mine's bigger than yours. Some people need a fast car to compensate, others buy it because they like the car. Guess we can tell the two apart now!
Click to expand...

You're talking about 2 different things... yes, they are legos... you "could" fit a 5cyl RS engine into an Tdi car.. but it doesn't change that they are "different" because you "could".

Mechanically the TTS has a completely different engine to the TT even if its based on the same block, it had different brakes and other underlying things, so lets not pretend they are the same either. In the same way the TTS is not the same as the RS. It get better/bigger brakes, better/bigger engine also external and internal differences.


----------



## Omychron

Toshiba said:


> Omychron said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toshiba said:
> 
> 
> 
> All the information is on the first page.
> The TTS has significant difference to the base models in terms of options fitted and the mechanicals. They (TTs) are all trims, all made on the same assembly line by the same people to the same level.
> 
> Nothing more special in terms of the build or process of one model vs the other, the parts are just different for each step up the ladder. engine, brakes, suspension. Its pure legos!
> 
> 
> 
> So reading further into this, most of these options (not different mechanics!) can be added onto the regular TT, they're just not standard?
> 
> And how about the mechanics? Is it for example possible to fit TTS brakes onto a TT? It's probably still better to just fit performance aftermarket components?
> 
> And yeah, 2 pages of mine's bigger than yours. Some people need a fast car to compensate, others buy it because they like the car. Guess we can tell the two apart now!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You're talking about 2 different things... yes, they are legos... you "could" fit a 5cyl RS engine into an Tdi car.. but it doesn't change that they are "different" because you "could".
> 
> Mechanically the TTS has a completely different engine to the TT even if its based on the same block, it had different brakes and other underlying things, so lets not pretend they are the same either. In the same way the TTS is not the same as the RS. It get better/bigger brakes, better/bigger engine also external and internal differences.
Click to expand...

I'm not pretending they are. The TTS had better be different, seeing as Audi ask more money for one. 
And the engine is perhaps a bit drastic. Suspension, brakes,... are relatively easy to change out, if they fit. Question is if they do, and I still assume it's possible to find more performant components aftermarket?


----------



## Toshiba

Yeah the parts fit... take you around 60mins to flip the RS bumpers to a TDI, 
But in the same breath people will say well i could add on all the S (or RS) options, i could add a remap so i could get close to S performance, so why not just pick the level you want to start with i think is the point of all this isn't it?

Once flipped it wouldn't be supported by the manufacturer and it would be more expensive than a standard S and thats a variable depending on where you are in the world btw.. but all this a different topic to the OPs original, "are they the same", No they aren't and i think we've kicked this lame dog to death now..


----------



## TTGazza

There's only one way to find out which the OP would prefer and that's for the OP to drive both back to back with a similar specification, then compare the prices and driving experience and make a decision on their own preferences and pocket. Anything else is just the internet and no one in their right mind would ever take anything they see on the internet seriously.


----------



## Reasty

TTGazza said:


> There's only one way to find out which the OP would prefer and that's for the OP to drive both back to back with a similar specification, then compare the prices and driving experience and make a decision on their own preferences and pocket. Anything else is just the internet and no one in their right mind would ever take anything they see on the internet seriously.


I already made my decision at the end of October and went for the TTS black edition,it was more meant to be for other people as the conversation was started else where.


----------



## TTGazza

Reasty said:


> TTGazza said:
> 
> 
> 
> There's only one way to find out which the OP would prefer and that's for the OP to drive both back to back with a similar specification, then compare the prices and driving experience and make a decision on their own preferences and pocket. Anything else is just the internet and no one in their right mind would ever take anything they see on the internet seriously.
> 
> 
> 
> I already made my decision at the end of October and went for the TTS black edition,it was more meat to be for other people as the conversation was started else where.
Click to expand...

Sounds like you made the right decision to me, the black edition wasn't available when I ordered mine otherwise I'd probably have gone for it.


----------



## Reasty

TTGazza said:


> Reasty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TTGazza said:
> 
> 
> 
> There's only one way to find out which the OP would prefer and that's for the OP to drive both back to back with a similar specification, then compare the prices and driving experience and make a decision on their own preferences and pocket. Anything else is just the internet and no one in their right mind would ever take anything they see on the internet seriously.
> 
> 
> 
> I already made my decision at the end of October and went for the TTS black edition,it was more meat to be for other people as the conversation was started else where.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sounds like you made the right decision to me, the black edition wasn't available when I ordered mine otherwise I'd probably have gone for it.
Click to expand...

Yes I think so,it's a black edition roadster in nano grey with the 20" titanium wheels should look the nuts,certainly does in the pictures when i specced it.


----------



## 4433allanr

Sounds like a very nice spec. Black edition adds some useful extras.


----------



## moro anis

+1


----------



## Tailwagger

One thing I didnt see mentioned is that, at least on this side of the Atlantic, the ratios on the S-tronic box are different between the S and non-S. The S has a close ratio box with a very short 6th which translates to about 800 RPM higher revs at typical US highway speeds. In the end I went with an S, partly as our TT has no S-line or mag suspension option, partly for upgraded engine internals and brakes, but I do find that the short top gear mars the experience somewhat.


----------



## swanny78

http://www.caradvice.com.au/454296/2017 ... pe-review/ good comparison here.


----------



## BauhauTTS

swanny78 said:


> http://www.caradvice.com.au/454296/2017-audi-tt-s-coupe-review/ good comparison here.


Thanks for posting. That seems like a pretty fair review.


----------



## Toshiba

Goes fishing,

"In fact, having spent time in both the willing-if-tempered 169kW/380Nm TT and fiery TT RS - which can, at times, struggle to fully convert its 294kW/480Nm into pace on road - it's easy to become convinced the TT S's 'high tune' of the 2.0-litre turbocharged four-cylinder, and its marriage to its particular six-speed dual-clutch gearbox, is the sweetest spot in the range."

"Is the TT RS $45k better than the TT S? (While it's) certainly nearly one-second quicker to 100km/h, but&#8230; I'd wager that on a windy backroad, the S would be nearly as quick as its much pricier RS stablemate,"

"But neither detracts from the goodness of the TT S, which is looking more and more like the sweet spot in Audi's sportscar range the more we drive it."


----------



## Demessiah is back

Toshiba said:


> Goes fishing,
> 
> "In fact, having spent time in both the willing-if-tempered 169kW/380Nm TT and fiery TT RS - which can, at times, struggle to fully convert its 294kW/480Nm into pace on road - it's easy to become convinced the TT S's 'high tune' of the 2.0-litre turbocharged four-cylinder, and its marriage to its particular six-speed dual-clutch gearbox, is the sweetest spot in the range."
> 
> "Is the TT RS $45k better than the TT S? (While it's) certainly nearly one-second quicker to 100km/h, but&#8230; I'd wager that on a windy backroad, the S would be nearly as quick as its much pricier RS stablemate,"
> 
> "But neither detracts from the goodness of the TT S, which is looking more and more like the sweet spot in Audi's sportscar range the more we drive it."


This is just absolute bollox!

The RS has no issue putting every single hp it has to good use, even on wet roads.

A TTS is good but wouldn't be even close to an RS on a twisty road.

Don't believe everything you read! (unless it was written by me :wink: )


----------



## Toshiba

I dont think so, and i'm not basing that on what i read, I had an RS (two).  
RS was never a big enough just to make you think wow, it was always a hmmm.


----------



## Demessiah is back

I willing to bet we will see you in an RS in the next 12 months.

You don't seem like the type to settle for 2nd best.


----------



## Toshiba

Nope, I've already ordered my march car and its not going to be an RS TT. 
but as always, i respect anyone else's decision to order what they think works for them without saying they are wrong.


----------



## TerryCTR

What's the new toy Toshiba or is that top secret for now


----------



## daddow

moro anis said:


> +1


I had 3 TT Roadsters and loved them all BUT, nowhere to carry my golf clubs and down here in Cornwall you need to be tough to take the hood down on on the best summer day you can imagine, lol, now got the TTS MK3 Vegus Y.


----------



## aw159130

I can get a set of golf clubs and a golf cart comfortably in the boot of my Mk3 roadster. I couldn't get two sets mind.


----------



## Ikon66

TerryCTR said:


> What's the new toy Toshiba or is that top secret for now


viewtopic.php?f=9&t=1447625


----------



## TerryCTR

[smiley=cheers.gif]

Thanks I missed that one somehow


----------



## Toshiba

Yep, thats the one. Looking forward to the toys..


----------



## migzy

i bunged turbo on this bad boy










just as good as my TTS and it has 4 wheels as well ;-)

seriously what the hell is this thread on about so much co*k waving. Drive both if funds are good go with the one your happy with, end of.

Migzy,

Driven all of them and happy with my decision ;-)


----------



## GoodThunder

migzy said:


> i bunged turbo on this bad boy


A bit of offtop but you've just posted my exact first car


----------

